# working for celebrity's



## (WLL) (Dec 24, 2008)

Wll is just wondering how many of y'all do work for famous people? over the last two days we have been working on a brush pile about 15ft tall and 300ft long. the huge multi million dollar horse farm estate is owned by the famous musician Bruce Springsteen and is cared for by his daughter. our company does a lot of higher end client's but we don't normally get to work for many famous people. today i got ta talking to Mr. Bruce's very, very beautiful daughter! Man, she sure is nice in so many ways!!! who are some of the celebrity's you folks have had the opportunity to work for?


----------



## TreeTopKid (Dec 24, 2008)

(WLL) said:


> Wll is just wondering how many of y'all do work for famous people? over the last two days we have been working on a brush pile about 15ft tall and 300ft long. the huge multi million dollar horse farm estate is owned by the famous musician Bruce Springsteen and is cared for by his daughter. our company does a lot of higher end client's but we don't normally get to work for many famous people. today i got ta talking to Mr. Bruce's very, very beautiful daughter! Man, she sure is nice in so many ways!!! who are some of the celebrity's you folks have had the opportunity to work for?



Bev Bevan drummer with Electric Light Orchestra, and Deep Purple. Jasper Carrot, comedian (famous in the UK) his daughter was also in the original series of The Office.

Bev Bevan's a cool guy made us a cup of tea and had a good old chat with everyone. Sorry there"s no A list celebs here. I'll try harder!


----------



## treeman82 (Dec 24, 2008)

Never worked for any celebrities... More CEO's, CFO's, etc. etc. A friend of mine used to have over 1000 spray clients. For the most part you'd have to read the financial section of the papers to recognize any of the names. Even then I think he hardly ever dealt with them directly.


----------



## NickfromWI (Dec 24, 2008)

I got to do a consultation for Ernest Borgnine. That was cool.







love
nick


----------



## treeslayer (Dec 24, 2008)

Living in Northern VA I worked for numerous federal Govt executives, and I'll tell ya, its kinda unnerving wielding a chainsaw in front of the Secret Service protection units. 

you know they're watching thru a rifle scope.


----------



## fishercat (Dec 24, 2008)

*i wouldn't wan to work for most of them today.*

the old scholl celebrities who had class would be a different story.someone like Bob Hope,Johnny Carson,Katherine Hepburn,Jackie Gleason,Rodney Dangerfield.Tom Petty or John Mellencamp would be cool,Sinatra,Martin,or Elvis.of course,i would always work for Selma Hayek.

i bet Wanda Sykes or Joan Rivers would be a blast to work for.


----------



## jomoco (Dec 24, 2008)

Let's see, there's bing crosby's home in del mar, kevin costner, winona ryder and vanna white on lake arrowhead, and lance allworth's house in lake helix.

Costner's house on lake arrowhead was decadent.

jomoco


----------



## custom8726 (Dec 24, 2008)

Bob Dilon, nicholas cages parents house if that counts? Giligan from giligans island. There is alot of wealthy folk with summer houses in the woodstock area.


----------



## dingeryote (Dec 24, 2008)

Didn't work for him, but helped Buddy Guy get a tractor unstuck last year.

Merry Christmas
Dingeryote


----------



## TheKid (Dec 24, 2008)

almost had to take art alexakis to court cause he was really slow to pay (lead singer of everclear), also work for local celeb. storm large. she is awesome.


----------



## lxt (Dec 24, 2008)

Lynn Swann of the Pittsburgh Steelers, funny thing about this was guys on the crew wanted autographs so a deal was made to remove a medium size cherry tree.......while im doing the removal every ones getting old beer cans, terrible towels, pictures signed, etc.. I didnt get anything! he left before I could finish!


LXT...............


----------



## STLfirewood (Dec 24, 2008)

Haven't worked directly with any celebs. Over the summer I started doing a decent amount of work for a Family that owns a lot of commercial property around St. Louis. I worked with the woman's grandson (he runs most of it for her)mainly. There were a couple other people working for her also. Come to find out they were Andy Van Slyke's sons. When they aren;t paling minor league baseball they work for this lady. They are really good friends with her grandson. They went to the same school. It actually gave me a lot of respect for them and their dad. It wasn't like they just stood around. They were working shovels jackhammers and dragging bush to the chipper. I thought that was great to see. I also took a couple trees down and deliver firewood to the guys that has the most popular Tatoo place in St. Louis. Real nice guy.



Scott


----------



## Rftreeman (Dec 24, 2008)

does the White House front lawn count?











J/K but I did trim a ROW on Richard Petty's farm in randleman NC and he came out to speak to us. Most of the people I do work for now are high end people so to speak.


----------



## Thillmaine (Dec 24, 2008)

Mitt Romney, Jim Davis (the owner of New balance), John Rockefellers granddaughter...


----------



## treemandan (Dec 24, 2008)

I guess you really was working for The Boss that day


----------



## ozzy42 (Dec 24, 2008)

Worked 2 times at Hue Culverhouse winter home in sarasota.
Former owner of tampa bay bucs.
Never met him,never even saw him
Did it all thru a manager.he told me whos house it was.
Check said culverhouse family trust on it.so i guess the guy was straight with me.


Long time, 14-15 yrs ago,worked for some outfielder for pitts. pirates.
in bradenton.This is their winter home
I didn't follow baseball at all back then.Didn't know him from adam.
Nice guy though.


----------



## (WLL) (Dec 25, 2008)

i have worked for many rich ceo's but just dont get any celebs. hell i used ta date the owner of crayola crayons daughter and hang with rich chicks like Daisy Johnson and Calvin Cline model Amanda Capell, man those were the dayz!! now im just unhappily married with two wonderful childrena good friend of mine installed the carpet in Eric 88 Lindros's house good night folks i got to go, Santa clause is commin too town: merry x-mas to all


----------



## highasatree (Dec 26, 2008)

I've worked for Steve Smith & his wife, from The Red Green Show. He has a huge Black Walnut and Ginko in his back yard.


----------



## Rookie1 (Dec 26, 2008)

highasatree said:


> I've worked for Steve Smith & his wife, from The Red Green Show. He has a huge Black Walnut and Ginko in his back yard.



Havent watched the show in a long time who is Steve? I he Red. I used to like watching it.opcorn:


----------



## highasatree (Dec 26, 2008)

yes he is


----------



## Ted-RI (Dec 26, 2008)

This could be named the future lost clients thread. Remember: loose lips sink ships.


----------



## ClimbinArbor (Dec 26, 2008)

treemandan said:


> I guess you really was working for The Boss that day


 HAR HAR HAR


i delivered a load of wood to Walter Peyton's cousin once lol


----------



## clearance (Dec 26, 2008)

Ted-RI said:


> This could be named the future lost clients thread. Remember: loose lips sink ships.



KInd of what I was thinking when I first saw this thread. What are we looking for here really is-"I cut down a tree for --- and we did lines after and then we did some groupies that were hanging around and..."


----------



## 1I'dJak (Dec 26, 2008)

did some work on michelle pfieffers property here on the bc coast...talk about money...two big palaces, 3 million $ crushed gravel road going nowhere really... there was an area where they got that gravel from that was apparently going to become a motorcycle track and a skate park...had to sign a confidentiality report but they took months to pay us so I don't care about it...lots of other crews there working...one crew of guys would go and beat on the logs of the loghouse to give them that rustic look...


----------



## (WLL) (Dec 26, 2008)

my* x* gf's next-door neighbor was Brad Pit's aunt and uncle. they have a huge symmetrical house with many Porsche's's. all the cars were painted ta mach the house


----------



## treesurgeon (Dec 26, 2008)

*sabres*

worked at danny brieres when he was with the Sabre's. some of the best down to earth people that i have ever worked for. he even helped me when i was there.


----------



## treevet (Dec 27, 2008)

NickfromWI said:


> I got to do a consultation for Ernest Borgnine. That was cool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was watching Letterman tonight and Tracy Morgan said he just had DNA results that proved he was the illegitimate son of Ernest Borgnine and had a chuckle about your picture Nick......


----------



## robertmat (Dec 27, 2008)

We took down a tree for Bob Rock - Payolas and record producer(think Mettallica) on Maui. Beautiful spot, crappy tree had to be false-crotched all the way down uggg!


----------



## polexie (Dec 27, 2008)

If i write a damnn thing about that, and they found out, they kick my ass, an i would lose good money!


----------



## osb_mail (Dec 27, 2008)

Not sure what the big deal is about saying you worked for someone who cares .I mean it not like you are giving away a actors location .I mean if actors , these hot shots think they are cool you cant even say that you worked for them .I never worked for anybody to special few ceos , bath and body works, jegs , longenbarger basket ,local beer dist owner .


----------



## JeffL (Dec 27, 2008)

Bill Cosby, and a few other small names I cant remember.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Dec 27, 2008)

the Vanderbilt s of L I tom trees


----------



## Lawnmowerboy48 (Dec 28, 2008)

Dropped a truck off at the president of Lo-Jack house once. Worked at the owner of a small airline service in Mass. The inventor of the bar code lives in town, but he has a cease and desist order against him for some reason?  He has his own landing strip and car museum at his house with over 100 vehicles.


----------



## HolmenTree (Jan 2, 2009)

A little late getting on this thread but: Way up here in isolated northern Manitoba a couple of cottage owners I do regular work for are former governor of Alabama Fob James, now here is an interesting guy. Also do work for Seattle Sea-Hawks owner ,private guy only know him as Rambo's Lodge which is what I put on his invoice. A buddy of mine did work for Kurt Russell and Goldie at their cottage in NW Ontario.


----------



## buicken (Jan 3, 2009)

my favorite ernest bourgnine clip.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oEhKZNQlJrY

Most of the famous people i have worked for are dead, i work in a cemetery.


----------



## (WLL) (Jan 3, 2009)

buicken said:


> my favorite ernest bourgnine clip.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oEhKZNQlJrY
> 
> Most of the famous people i have worked for are dead, i work in a cemetery.


i have worked in a few cemetery's many many times. are you a tree worker? i find working in them a unique experience, and a lil uncomfortable. i have worked down in Philly at a cemetery that has frequent shootings and many gang members tons of dead babies and small children graves i did some sub work for a company that flipped there sweet azz crane in the cemetery:jawdrop: lots of large dead wood on some very old trees many fragile anti-targets so fer me its a unique experience. 
PS. i cant stand the workers that wear the ugly coverall monkey suit's and stand around with shovels during the service:rant:


----------



## (WLL) (Jan 3, 2009)

*O* chip, your the digger!!!


----------



## treevet (Jan 3, 2009)

buicken said:


> my favorite ernest bourgnine clip.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oEhKZNQlJrY



That one's priceless!:kilt:


----------



## treevet (Jan 3, 2009)

I have had a few celebs over the years. One comes to mind as the most interesting. For 6 or ? years Sam Wych, the coach of the Cinci Bengals lived in my town and I took care of their trees and gave firewood in exchange for some very good seats. 

In 88 we went to the Stupid Bowl. Sam, being his usual personality, yelled at the crowd during one game when throwing snowballs on the field at the players "you don't live in Cleveland, you live in Cincinnati, behave yourself!" Caused bit of an uproar but can't help but agree with him. I was right next to him in stands but wasn't throwing any.

Couple of weeks later he banned a woman (I think it was Phyllis George) from the locker and got a lot of bad press. His wife Jane (gorgeous woman) went into the local rag and gave an interview in his defense. He then had a big interview with Sports Illustrated and I was actually up in a large Linden tree looking right into the living room while the interview was going on.





Here is a picture of the beautiful Linden in front of the house we still maintain. My boy is on the swing.


----------



## Grace Tree (Jan 3, 2009)

Yep, we loved Sam up here in Cleveland; especially a stadium full of drunken Browns fans shouting Sam--my, Sam-my. That was the good ole days before Art Modell sold us out. I wrote him a letter last week and told him if he came and got the current Browns team out of town all would be forgiven.
Cincinnati is one of my favorite towns,
Phil


----------



## buicken (Jan 3, 2009)

i mostly dig graves and put in markers. occasionally after storms and such, I do tree work.


----------



## treevet (Jan 3, 2009)

Small Wood said:


> Yep, we loved Sam up here in Cleveland; especially a stadium full of drunken Browns fans shouting Sam--my, Sam-my. That was the good ole days before Art Modell sold us out. I wrote him a letter last week and told him if he came and got the current Browns team out of town all would be forgiven.
> Cincinnati is one of my favorite towns,
> Phil



That was the good old days for us too Phil. Then the team changed ownership (The old man died and the son took over). You could have this team if you don't like that one. Doubt if you would be a taker. Thanks for liking our town. Wish we had a basketball team like you all. Wouldn't care if they were any good or not.


----------



## Vibes (Jan 13, 2009)

Worked for Dan Rooney the owner of the Pittsburgh Steelers. Caught a Raccoon that was living in his garage. 

Also was working for a contractor years ago who worked for a former Pittsburgh Pirate. I can't say the name because the Pirate stiffed him on the bill. He sued him and got his money.


----------

